# Swing mit NetBeans



## flashdog (21. Jul 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe unter Window -> GUI Editing-> Pallete gefunden.

Aber ich habe keine vorlage wohin ich die Elemente einfügen kann.

Wie bekommen ich so was wie in diesem Bild hin?







Viele Grüße

P.S. Ich verwende NetBeans 4.1


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jul 2005)

Wenn du im Inspector auf das "+" vor deinem JDialog klickst, werden die Components aufgelistet, die du den JDialog hinzugefügt hast. So auch der benutzte LayoutManager. Mit Rechtsklick auf das Symbol des LayoutManagers öffnet sich ein Kontextmenü, in dem du einen Eintrag zum setzen des LayoutManagers findest.
Außerdem lohnt es sich mal in den Properties der Components zu gucken. Bspw. beim BorderLayout wird dort angegeben, in welchem Bereich die Component angelegt werden soll.
Ich denke mal, dass du im Inspector mit dem GridLayout versuchen solltest.


----------



## flashdog (21. Jul 2005)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!

Leider wurde bei mir inspector gar nichts angezeigt!

In google: "netbeans inspector palette" habe ich folgendes gefunden: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/articles/form_getstart40.html .

Gibt es noch ander howto's?


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jul 2005)

Hm, noch mal langsam. Was möchtest du genau machen?
Das bekommen wir auf jeden Fall noch ohne Tutorial hin. :wink:


----------



## Guest (22. Jul 2005)

Ich habe zum ersten mal netbeans ausprobiert und da wollte ich gleich die Swing pallete ausprobieren. 

Denn davor habe ich  eclipse verwendet und wenn man sich kein plugin besorgt gibt es unter eclipse nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jul 2005)

OK, kein Problem. Ich arbeite nun schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren mit verschiedenen Versionen von NetBeans.
Sag mir einfach, was du bisher gemacht hast und wo du nun feststeckst. Eine kleine Abbildung vom Momentanzustand deines PC kann hilfreich sein.


----------



## neXyon (22. Jul 2005)

Sei Problem ist, dass er kein Form erstellt hat, deswegen auch keine GUI zum editieren.

@ flashdog:

Wenn du ein Projekt erstellt hast, dann klickst du einfach mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Projekt, wählst im Popup Menü "New" und dann "JFrame Form...".
Das erstellt dir dann ein Form, dass du mit dem GUI Editor bearbeiten kannst. Oben kannst du dann zwischen "Source" und "Design" umschalten, wie im Screenshot zu sehen ist.

Mfg


----------

